# Dump Question about R3's???



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

I just pulled the trigger on a R3. I have been wanting one for a while. She is being built up with Full Sram Red, Easton Tempest II wheels(the alloy, 1500 gm version, not the carbons) w/conti 4000S's. And FSA K-Force carbon bars/FSA OS-115 stem. 

Here are my questions

First Seems like the trend with the white R3's is white bar tape. I like how the white looks, just concerned about how the white tape looks after a while. Prolly going to stick with black tape, white saddle. What is your opinions on the tape????

Also, How heavy is the stock post? Had one of those posts on another bike, remember it being pretty portly. Swapped it for a KForce. I know not many brands make a 32.4, what is your opinion on the stock post?? Im considering putting a thomson stem/post on her. I used their stuff on my mountain bikes for years, really like their stuff. Zero setback post is a plus as well, prefer to push saddle back for Tire/seatbag, ect. If I want carbon, I had a KForce carbon Zero setback, not sure if FSA makes them in the 32.4 though. 

thanks
Bryan


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I would put white bar tape. I use Cinelli Core Ribbon on mine and I love the look of it when it gets dirty. It adds character as well as it looks like you do you ride your bike versus hanging it on the wall at home.

I am using Thomson seatpost and stem on mine and I am very happy with the look
The stock seatpost was around 300+ grams and is pretty ugly in my opinion. The Thomson is 265grams


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

White saddle and white bar tape will look PRO on the white R3; you've gotta go white/ white. Give the Deda bar tape a try.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Best white tape (for staying clean anyway) is the Fizik microtex(?).
Just make sure it is the "glossy" stuff rather than the "suede" style.
If you get the right stuff it stays pretty clean and most marks can be wiped off easily.
the only problem I have had is that recently I went riding in the rain with new gloves and the dye from them stained the tape slightly.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Buy a seatpost shim and use whatever size/model post you want http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/product-components/2008-use-seatpost-shim-1138_34_TRUE.html
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?page=8&description=Seat+Post+Shim+31%2E6+ID+to+32%2E4+OD&vendorCode=USE&major=1&minor=19

I race with a 31.6 Syntace P6 post +shim on my R3 with zero problems...


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys. 
Im going to go with a FSA Kforce 0 setback. Found one on closeout, looks like the 32.4 is discontunied. MSRP was $149. Picked it up for $90 shipped. About what I would have paid for a Tompson post. My OCD makes me want matching stuff(if Im running FSA bars, must use FSA stem and post) Probably better off going with this post, If I bought the Tompson, would have had to buy a stem as well....

Going white tape, black saddle. Kinda like the old Flite saddles, my current saddle is well worn, been on my last 3 bikes. Going to look for a used White Flite on ebay. Havent tried the new design yet. But I like the older design, if it aint broke, not changing it. 

Thanks again
Bryan

Pics soon............


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

here she is..................Going with black tape with white hoods (on order) and the Zero setback post will be here 6/17. Tried a specialized toupe saddle....NICE, If I deceide to go with a white saddle, thats what Im going to get. She was 15 lb even on the scale without the saddle bag. Gonna go with some lightweight tubes when I put the seat post on. If I have flat problems, going to go back to the standard tubes. First ride with the RED was tonight(22 miles,avg 20.1), no mis-shifts. easy to get used to. I think its in my head but this bike is FAST. I had a terrible headwind for the first 10-12 miles, but was still able to keep her around 22mph on the flats. Once I turned around and had the wind at my back, was rollin at 24-25mph in zone 2 HR. Only had a few hills tonight, nothing crazy. Since I was solo, didnt push too hard on the hills. Usually a pissing match on the same hills on our group rides. It feels stiff out of the saddle, but comfy on the flats. I know its only my first ride on her, Im THRILLED with her af 1st ride.

Sunday Im doing the "Bike Freedom Valley" ride. A ride from Philadelphia to Valley forge and back. I will be doing the 62mile ride, some nice climbs on this ride, cant wait to she how she is on a long hilly ride (gonna hit the Manyunk wall as well on the way back, not a part of the ride, but pass it going to finish, many detour up the wall. 17% grade. Glad I went with the 11-26 over the 11-23) 
Bryan


----------

